# Can I install cabinets over Laminate flooring?



## Fat B (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a very large area that I am remodeling.  I have laminate flooring that I am going to put in along with some new kitchen cabinates.  I've gotten different responses from different people for my questions.  

Can I install the flooring first then the kitchen cabinets?  That would save me quite a bit of time not having to manuver around the cabinets.  But would that effect the floating property of the flooring and lead to more headaches in the future?  

Or do I install the cabinets first then the flooring?  That would be more work and fine for now but what if I replace the cabinets eventually?  If they are not the same dimentions then patching the floor turns into a pain even if I would find some laminate that looks similar.  

Thanks for any help you can give!

Tim


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 25, 2007)

Cabinets first...you neeeeeed to float. Buy some extra flooring in case you change the cabs at some point.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 25, 2007)

can you elaborate, what do you mean by floating?


----------



## Fat B (Jan 26, 2007)

They call laminate flooring a "floating" floor because it's not attached to anything underneath.  It stays together because it snaps together and the whole weight of the floor snapped together keeps it down.  As it warms and cools (or because of moisture) it slightly expands and contracts.


----------

